# Flipping Atlas Lead Screw Article



## Dan Coleman (Nov 20, 2015)

Many years ago I flipped the lead screw on my Atlas 12" following an article I had torn from a magazine.  I have lost the article from my file.  I have search the net and come up with nothing.  Does anyone have a copy or remember seeing it about 30 years ago?
Dan Coleman


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 20, 2015)

Search this thread If it ain't here the atlas craftsman yahoo group will have it. I know I read it at one of the 2 places.


----------



## j_zuilkowski (Nov 21, 2015)

If you've already flipped it once due to wear, perhaps it's time to replace it?


----------



## Dan Coleman (Oct 10, 2018)

Don't need to replace.  Would like to share the article.
Dan


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 10, 2018)

I believe I saw it in “Projects in Metal” just no clue on the date.


----------

